# Biting while mounting....Help?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you checked for pain? This sounds like a case of an ill-fitting saddle, as he does it when you are getting on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhpas he needs to run into your boot as it goes in the stirrup? Sort of like an elbow, and, after all, he runs into it, not it into him....
I actually had an acquaitance tell me she has stopped any biting in her horses first time around...by biting them! That was a new one by me for sure, but she swears it works. She bites them right on the nose, much like another horse would do. Hard to do when you are mounting tho.......


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No pain. He isn't sore on his back and the saddle is custom fit to him (His back is hard to fit, so we just spent the money to get one custom.)

I probably will end up trying to bite him though. I'm not finicky, and I'm game for any ideas


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

When you are going to get on, take your right rein and take some of the slack out of it, so he can't reach his nose around at you. 

You could put a cavesson on him temporarily too, so he can't actually get you...sometimes they will stop if they can't physically manage to do it. But, that is just a temporary fix, and won't stop the behavior in and of itself, usually. 

I will have to try and dig out some of my books, as I've never had to deal with a horse that kept up the behavior beyond one or two half hearted attempts. Usually a knee, elbow, or crop to the muzzle as they are attempting stops it cold. Use the crop as a 'barrier'...and he won't be able to evade it like your hand...he goes to bite, he meets the crop. If he doesn't know to keep his head out of your space at other times, you may need to teach him that, as essentially when he is doing it when you mount, it means he's not regarding your space in a respectful manner.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Have you tried putting enough tightness (can't think of the other word for it) in the right rein so he can't reach around and bite you?

Also, try having someone hold him for you while you practice mounting him. I used to do this with my chinchy lesson horse, and when she would try to bite, she would get a quick swat on the nose and wouldn't even bother the person tightening her cinch. Maybe it could work for mounting?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shay-las mom owns a Quarab mare like that - she's just a witch no matter what you do. She'd rather be eating, and she's ridden infrequently enough that she thinks she can get away with murder. It doesn't matter if it's bareback or a saddle, if you don't watch her, she'll whip around and take a chunk out of you.

Quite simply, I resolved this by letting her get the full force of my boot to the nose as she swung her big head around. It only took once or twice for her to figure out it's more comfortable to just let me ride for half an hour.

In this instance, snugging up the rein didn't work, as she is not ridden in a bit, and anytime she'd whip her head around, she'd crank the hackamore down and then freak out and start backing up.

If he'll do it as soon as you grab mane, it could work to your advantage to work the ever loving snot out of him. Get a lunge line, rig him up, and as soon as he goes for you, send him off with a lot of noise and whip popping and make him WORK. Keep sending him off every time he goes for you until he's ready to stand still and behave.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^MM-that is exactly what we do to make them stand still.....and really does work. It is once again-making the right thing easy, and the wrong thing(moving) difficult. Works every time. But will depend upon when that head swings around.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd whack him harder and several times if I had to. What you're doing isn't enough to make him stop so give him harder consequences. Don't be afraid of making him head shy because the biting problem is far worse and more dangerous to you. Pull your foot out of the stirrup and use the palm of your hand on his face and nose and drive him backward a few steps. Be fast and merciless with it and soon he will realize that biting you isn't worth it.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

does he do it to a particular side? Put some tension on the opposite rein. That prevents him from reaching around and getting you.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Also, try mounting with a block or lengthen the stirrup. I just discovered that although my mare is not sore when I am on her, I was causing her pain AS I MOUNTED. She didn't mind once I was up there, but getting on was not a happy place. However, when my son boosted me up and there was absolutely no pulling on her withers (bareback), she stood stock still and didn't batt an ear.


----------



## QHgal (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh oh! I know this one! My mare used to do this. Here's how I fixed it. EVERY time she would turn her head with attitude (ears back, mouth open etc) I would QUICKLY back her up...fast and far. Then try again. If she stood nicely, all was well. If she even hinted that she was going to cop and attitude, back, back BACK. Use a crop to her chest if I had to to get her moving fast. She doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I think NorthernMama hit the nail on the head, so to speak. If you are pulling excessively on this horse when you mount, it is uncomfortable, and that is why he is biting at you. I would also have his saddle checked for fit. I saw where you had it custom built for him, but if he has gained or lost weight since he was measured, that will alter the way the saddle fits him.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I already use a mounting block, because I know I'm not a graceful mounter. I am with a block, it's just the jumping I have issues with. :/

Thanks for the advice guys ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

You'll want to make his time being ridden fun for him. If it's *not* a pain issue when being mounted/saddle not fitting, he's "just not that into you" for the riding part. 

You'll need to find out why he's doing it, in order to properly cure it.


----------

